# Leroy the Redneck Reindeer



## mish (Dec 22, 2005)

Well, you've all heard the story about Rudolph and his nose,​
But I'll tell you a Christmas tale that never has been told.
Well, you may think you've heard it all but ya ain't heard nuthin yet.
About that crazy Christmas that the North pole cain't forget. 



Rudolph was under the weather, he had to call in sick.







So he got on the horn to his cousin Leroy, who lived out in the sticks.
He said: "Santa's really counting on me and I hate to pass the buck."
Leroy said "Hey I'm on my way," and he jumped in his pick-up truck. 





When Leroy got to the North Pole all the reindeer snickered and laughed.
They'd never seen a deer in overalls and a John Deere Tractor hat.





But Santa stepped in and said: "Just calm down cause we've all got a job to do.
And like it or not, Leroy's in charge, and he's gonna be leading you." 





And it was Leroy, the red neck reindeer,
Hooked to the front of the sleigh.
Delivering toys to all the good ole boys and girls along the way.
He's just a down home party animal, two-stepping across the sky.
He mixed jingle bells with a rebel yell, and made history that night. 





Before that night was over, Leroy had changed their tune.
He had them scootin' a hoof on every single roof, by the light of a neon moon.
Santa wrapped his bag with a Dixie flag, he was having the time of his life.
And you can hear him call Merry Christmas y'all, and to all of y'all a good night. 






And it was Leroy, the red neck reindeer,
Hooked to the front of the sleigh.
Delivering toys to all the good ole boys and girls along the way.
He's just a down home party animal, two-stepping across the sky.
He mixed jingle bells with a rebel yell, and made history that night. 













*

*


----------

